# Fendi 2Jours Petite



## missholly1212

Hi Fendi lovers, introducing my 2Jours petite in grey/yellow. I couldn’t find hardly any pics here. Does anyone still own them?


----------



## Venessa84

I don’t this bag but it’s a very good looking one!


----------



## missholly1212

Venessa84 said:


> I don’t this bag but it’s a very good looking one!


Thank you Venessa84, I love it.


----------



## francyFG

I still own mine and I'm still loving it! To me it's a great bag: resistant, roomy, light, comfy. I bought mine ages ago in the navy/poppy combo.


----------



## missholly1212

francyFG said:


> I still own mine and I'm still loving it! To me it's a great bag: resistant, roomy, light, comfy. I bought mine ages ago in the navy/poppy combo.


Oh that sounds lovely, it does hold a lot and is comfy even when it’s full


----------



## mzedith

I'm thinking of purchasing the 2jours. It's been ages since I purchased anything. I am replacing my EPI Alma PM because I find it heavy. it's between the 2jours petite and the small Prada Saffiano.  I do worry about peeling on either bag. Do you find your bag heavy?


----------



## missholly1212

Hi mzedith, I don’t find it heavy . I usually carry mine crossbody as I love hands free when I’m shopping . I have no issues with peeling at all. It is a lovely bag and I feel so special when I carry her.


----------



## Jzal

I still have mine and still love it. It's a great shape and it's small but big enough to carry a decent amount of stuff. I likely won't ever part with mine. Congrats on your Petite 2Jours @missholly1212 !


----------



## jaskg144

It puzzles me completely how the 2jours was discontinued. It is SUCH a classic looking bag which exudes elegance and doesn’t scream Fendi. I really imagined it would have been permanent.


----------



## DAMER

I still have my Petite2Jours in Sepia. Unfortunately I haven't used it in a while. I even added a Fendi Logo Strap in hopes to “rekindle” our relationship  . I realized ,however, that it hasn't been used just because it's too big for my needs at the moment . But, from my experience, needs do change.


----------



## missholly1212

Jzal said:


> I still have mine and still love it. It's a great shape and it's small but big enough to carry a decent amount of stuff. I likely won't ever part with mine. Congrats on your Petite 2Jours @missholly1212 !
> View attachment 5098495


Thank you ☺️ I love mine so much I just bought the medium for traveling when a bigger bag is needed


----------



## missholly1212

DAMER said:


> I still have my Petite2Jours in Sepia. Unfortunately I haven't used it in a while. I even added a Fendi Logo Strap in hopes to “rekindle” our relationship  . I realized ,however, that it hasn't been used just because it's too big for my needs at the moment . But, from my experience, needs do change.
> View attachment 5098634


Oh I do love that colour,it looks like it would go with everything,like my grey one


----------



## missholly1212

jasmynh1 said:


> It puzzles me completely how the 2jours was discontinued. It is SUCH a classic looking bag which exudes elegance and doesn’t scream Fendi. I really imagined it would have been permanent.


I know that’s what I love about it,so elegant and I get many compliments when I’m carrying her. Such a shame, it would be great if it was reintroduced again.


----------



## EmmaTheresa

Hello! I’m a huge fan. However, for some reason, the paint on the handles of mine have started to peel off…then my toddler accidentally sat on one handle and now it is slightly bent. I still badly love the bag but the handles irritate me so much. What do you think - should I get the handles replaced? Or maybe just hide them in twillies…


----------



## EmmaTheresa

missholly1212 said:


> Hi Fendi lovers, introducing my 2Jours petite in grey/yellow. I couldn’t find hardly any pics here. Does anyone still own them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982219


It is gorgeous!!


----------



## averagejoe

EmmaTheresa said:


> Hello! I’m a huge fan. However, for some reason, the paint on the handles of mine have started to peel off…then my toddler accidentally sat on one handle and now it is slightly bent. I still badly love the bag but the handles irritate me so much. What do you think - should I get the handles replaced? Or maybe just hide them in twillies…


If Fendi can replace/repair the handles for you, then definitely go through that route. If they say they can't fix it, then bring it to a cobbler that does redying and they can redye the handles for you. If that doesn't work, then go the twilly route.


----------



## MCJ

missholly1212 said:


> Hi Fendi lovers, introducing my 2Jours petite in grey/yellow. I couldn’t find hardly any pics here. Does anyone still own them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982219


Hi there,
I am a Fendi Fan. I have 2 2jours, one petite, one large. All I can say is that it makes me sad they don’t make the 2 jours anymore. Material is incredibly resistant and the design is timeless in my opinion, very hard to find a pre lived one in great condition and decent price.


----------



## MCJ

jasmynh1 said:


> It puzzles me completely how the 2jours was discontinued. It is SUCH a classic looking bag which exudes elegance and doesn’t scream Fendi. I really imagined it would have been permanent.


I agree, it is such a timeless look, super versatile with straps and charms, I hope the come up with a reissue like the Peekaboo I see u


----------



## aluvey

EmmaTheresa said:


> Hello! I’m a huge fan. However, for some reason, the paint on the handles of mine have started to peel off…then my toddler accidentally sat on one handle and now it is slightly bent. I still badly love the bag but the handles irritate me so much. What do you think - should I get the handles replaced? Or maybe just hide them in twillies…


i'd love to reply that i'm a petite 2 jours lover as well and my handles did peel after they kept rubbing against the metal bar at the top i brought it to Fendi and had them replaced for only about 100USD! i was so surprised as i think that was a good price for two full leather handles. it is my forever bag! a bit disappointed that fendi discontinued this as when i purchased this 5 years ago at Rome, i was choosing between this and the peekaboo, the SA kept pushing for the peekaboo, but i just love this bag! it is super functional, comfy and hard wearing (except the handles). my other complaint is also that the gold embossing has turned silver from gold. apart from that great bag to get preloved now due to the pricing!


----------



## missholly1212

Hi, can anyone tell me the name of this colour,
thanks in advance


----------



## EvaH

I still have my black Fendi 2 jours, my first ever luxury bag and I am gutted I didn't but it in more colour (navy and burgundy). They just don't make bags like those anymore. We are blessed to have been able to get our hands on them ♥️


----------

